# Does anyone know how to read FSH and E2 results?



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi! I wonder if someone can help me please.    
As part of my 2nd ICSI tx preps, I had bloods done on day 2 of my last af to check my FSH and E2 (oestradiol) levels. The results are as follows: FSH = 5.8 u/L; Oestradiol = 130 pmol/L My first ICSI tx resulted in a bfn in Aug. 
DH is 41; I'm 40. We have no children.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi less than 9 for fsh is considered "normal" and they like the estrodial to be less than 80 on day 3 of testing. hope that helps.

Love Quaver


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Quaver! Happy New Year!


----------

